# Calais - Dover...Need to book in advance ?



## Bryandh

Heading back towards UK, expecting to arrive in Calais 4/5 June and so far have not booked a crossing to Dover as time is not a major factor in our travel plans. Can I just turn up at Ferry port and buy a crossing and is there a cost penalty in doing so if the answer is yes ?


----------



## Grizzly

You'll do better on cost if you ring them in advance or book via the internet rather than buying from the office at the terminal. You don't have to do it very far in advance- even the day before- but it seems to make a difference from our experience.

Availability is not usually a problem if you are prepared to be a little flexible on crossing time and you're not trying to travel at peak time in a summer holiday.

It is more expensive that buying a return fare for a set time and date and you might like to look at a flexible open return where you can change the return date without penalty. These are slightly more expensive to buy than a simple return crossing but less- in our experience- than just turning up, unbooked.

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Total agreement with Grizzly. Pre book, even if only a day or two in advance.

There are still some £40 P&O crossings kicking about even though it is half term week - web fares. I bet it would cost more on the day at the port.

Russell


----------



## Techno100

They said it ! 
We found on the spot 1 way was nearly as dear as a pre booked return 8O


----------



## aldra

we just turned up
The price offered was too high asked for a cheaper one,early hrs of the morning was much the same as we'd paid going out so had a sleep on the car park till time
Aldra  

Can you buy open ended on the tunnel return?, we never know when we'll come back until we decide we've had enough

Aldra


----------



## MrsW

If you can put off your return until after the end of the half-term week (next week) the fares will probably be cheaper and quieter.


----------



## Zebedee

Yep. We've been there too, and had to dig deep.

_(Only once though, years ago - I'm a fast learner when it comes to spending lolly. :wink: )_

Dave

P.S. Techno - who gave you permission to pension off those lovely donkeys? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

They're down on the beach for a little break 8)


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> They're down on the beach for a little break 8)


 :wink:


----------



## sooty10

We always pre book even if it is only a day or two earlier. If you have no internet connection phone one of the clubs in the uk for a cheaper price. As you know you only need a ref. number. You will save many times the cost of the call.

This year we have booked returns with Norfolk line with the code from the NEC show. When we did change our booking we had no extra to pay. 

Sooty


----------



## mygalnme

We once just turned up...never again we had gone over for £35 and they wanted 104 euros to come back....and be careful if you prebook on the phone, my sister in law did and they mistakenly booked her the wrong direction,ie they wanted Calais Dover and had been put on Dover Calais...said it wasn't their problem and had to pay in full....easy to book on line,
Margaret


----------



## Bryandh

Anybody know when UK half term finishes? Although not really time constricted, do want to be in London on 8th June.


----------



## MrsW

They are back in school on Monday 6th June. (All schools seem to have the same break this half term)


----------



## Glandwr

aldra said:


> Can you buy open ended on the tunnel return?, we never know when we'll come back until we decide we've had enough
> 
> Aldra


Used the Tunnel a number of times. Have questioned when buying a dated return and have been assured that the return date is "flexible" provided "sufficient" notice is given.

Dick


----------



## havingfun

*calais dover..need to book*

hi,

YES YOU DO, we have always parked in the shopping centre,with free wifi,and booked maybe same day,but just scrolled down for best price,usally about 25,30pounds.this time got a message sons partener was in a coma,come home,so bernard drove from italy on the coast,to calais,in one run,we only stopped for petrol,and me to brew a drink,got to calais at 3.00am,asked how much next ferry,160euros,leaving in the next 15mins.how much the next one,same price.........

if we would have had time,i would have gone into the terminal building with the computor,and booked from there.....but no time,so just flashed the card,again.....

most expensive day of my life,we got charged anything from private car to artic waggon,no time to argue,just pay,about 350euros tolls,petrol at stupid prices,costing over 100euros to fill up,kept running out of money,and only some of the servic,es have cash machines,most of the tolls wouldent take our cards, but we got to the hospital to be with him at the end,s o it was all worth it.

sorry,rant over,i just thought the ferries run a cartel at the docks,because there was only 2 euros different in their prices.

mags


----------



## aldra

Hi mags
We did go to the terminal building car park and used the ticket office there but we were not bothered about the time except to be in time slot for the dog passport,he searched for the cheapest price for us
which was about 1am, I think

In your circumstances I'd have done the same, unfortunately emergencies always cost when you haven't time to even think straight for worry

Aldra


----------



## oldtart

Hi Sooty
The last time I changed a booking with Norfolk Line through the Caravan Club I had to pay £10

Val


----------



## iansmithofotley

Hi Bryandh,

I have recently been to France via Dover/Calais. 

Going out, on 23rd June 2011, I booked online for a one way way ticket with P & O, for two adults and a 6m vehicle. The price was £45 for a 6am crossing or £50 for an 8.10am crossing (which I took).

I returned on 12th July 2011. I turned up at the Calais P & O Ticket Office around 8pm and asked what was available. I was offered the next ferry (about 9pm) at 152 euros. I wasn't prepared to pay this amount so I booked the 12.10am ferry which was 62 euros. So I saved 90 euros by waiting three hours. It makes you wonder why there is so much difference in price. I was one of the first vehicles off the ferry and was parked up on Marine Drive by 1am (BST).

Ian


----------



## Techno100

Hope you had a good trip Ian I'm off on Saturday via the tunnel. time your lad got a motorhome :thumbup: Cookie would appreciate it at least :wink:


----------



## iansmithofotley

Hi Techno100,

We had a great trip, Andy. I managed to see Stage 5 of the Tour at Erquy. I hope that you have a good holiday and that the sun shines for you. 

We were in the same area as where you are going. After the usual Honfleur stopover, we headed for Carnac, Quiberon, Larmor Plage, Concarneau, Benodet, Finistere, Erquy, Cancale, Honfleur (again) and then St Valery En Caux (all on Aires except at Benodet). 

The last two days of the Tour have been fantastic, I really hope that Evans wins as it may be his last chance. Tomorrow's time trial will probably be the decider and he should beat the Schlecks.

Rob's doing more windsurfing than cycling at the moment and he's not really had chance to use our van this year even though I keep offering him it.

Ian


----------



## HeatherChloe

I was about to reply, then realised that the OP hoped to come home at the beginnging of June!!!! 

Well I hope you got home and that you have now opened all your post.


----------



## Bryandh

Thanks for the thot HC. Yep, we made it back to the UK, courtesy of P&O for £38 booked the night before crossing and a stopover in the terminal car park, now back home ....in Spain


----------

